# Ponny tail hat



## Nyn

I Freestyled this ponytail hat for my daughter.
I used a hair band and a large hook hdc ribbing stitch around so it is stretchable to go over her messy bun.
This is a crocheted hat, done in a large hook hdc ribbing and what I call the (my hdc knit st) I have been using this stitch for 30 yrs, it gives a nice tight warm weave with less holes. Great for hat's and Tops you don't want to have holes to see through.
I used 2 hook sizes for this hat.
Now I need to make a infinity scarf to match it. :sm01:


----------



## MrsMurdog

Great idea using the ponytail holder for the opening. Beautiful hat.


----------



## Bunyip

Well done, quite clever.


----------



## priscillapaisley

Clever design! Thank you for posting it.


----------



## karlivb14

This is such an awesome idea! I was just thinking earlier this morning how I hate wearing my hair down but under a toque it looks weird haha. I'm deffinitly going to try this! But with knitting somehow ???? Thank you!


----------



## kimmyz

Very nice idea with that elastic band. These ponytail hats seem to be all the rage on Ravelry all of a sudden.


----------



## 1Marian1

To knit, I would be interested, such a pretty hat. Thx.


----------



## riversong200

Isn't that a clever idea? Love it.


----------



## Nyn

This is my Pony Tail, Messy Bun Hat.
I Freestyled this hat, started with 42 hdc around a hair band, then large K hook ribbing so it will be stretchy to fit over all your hair... This is all done in the round, No slip st connect, No seams!! So No matter how they put it on they never have to worry About a seam showing. ????
About 6 rows of ribbing... Then I switched back to hdc and added stitches up to 54 stitches and I switched to a H hook, and used my favorit stitch for hat's it is the stitch i have used for 30 years, I don't know it's name I call it the ( My hdc Knit st) it is my favorite because it gives a nice tight warm weave with less holes.
18 rows of the hdc stitch, then back to the big K hook, and did 4 rows of ribbing. ????
H hook an 54 st is a Med size hat. 22"
H hook an 50 to 52 st is a Small around 19" 20"
H hook an 58 st is a Large..23" to 24"
H hook an 60 st is XL is about a 25"


----------



## Nyn

Thank you ladies


----------



## charbaby

That is a great idea! Could it be translated to knitting with a top down pattern using the crocheting around the band like a crocheted cast on?


----------



## Naneast

Very nice idea.. Lovely hat. :sm24:


----------



## PatchesPatches

Now, how clever is that! Lovely.


----------



## kacey66

I love it! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Nanamel14

Love it !!


----------



## gdhavens

I think you could probably work the hdc around the elastic band, then pick up a st in each of the 42 hdc and proceed as any top down hat, maybe increasing 10 sts evenly in the next round, work a round even, increase 10 sts evenly in the next round, etc. and continuing this way until you get a st count to match your favorite hat. It is a very cute hat "as is." Well done riversong200.


----------



## MzBarnz

Very clever! These hats are showing up everywhere, aren't they? Wish I was younger so I could wear one myself.


----------



## Ettenna

Great idea!


----------



## knitnut1939

Great


----------



## jscushy

Could you please explain how you do your hdc knit stitch ?


----------



## nancyannin

I love your hat! And thank you for sharing the way you made it. I want to try one too, but I knit. So I think I'll try charbaby's idea to use a crochet hook to cast on stitches around the hair band.


----------



## AlderRose

Great Idea and Great looking hat.


----------



## kiqi

I'm finishing a knitted version of an elastic ponytail hat, hopefully I should have it in my Etsy shop this week. :sm11:


----------



## chrisk

Clever you! Great hat


----------



## Bunyip

MzBarnz said:


> Very clever! These hats are showing up everywhere, aren't they? Wish I was younger so I could wear one myself.


Why do feel it is only for 'younger' people? Make one in the colour you wear and WEAR IT! Hats are for everyone!
:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## JennaO

If anyone is interested, I finished my beanie/ponytail/cowl pattern from a few days ago and am willing to share. There is no link but I'll be glad to send. Please keep in mind I am a beginner knitter but a fussy one, so my work is simplistic but neat. I'm not so good with this site but you can find a pic of my Bruins colors hat. I apologize for my ignorance here. If I find the link I'll post it here.


----------



## JennaO

Love it! So clever and easy to make and use. Well done!


----------



## 1Marian1

Please share pattern with us.


----------



## dunnville89

Really cool hat and great creativity.


----------



## refat khan

beautiful hat, love it.


----------



## linsinc

Love this hat could you please explain what the HDC knit stitch is? I have tried to look it up but there are a few different descriptions none looking like your hat. Thank You


----------



## canada67

I love the hat and would love to get started right away. I also want to know what the HDC knit stitch is. Can you upload a video with full directions to the hat? Thanks


----------



## NancyLe57

I'm a novice at crocheting so how do you crochet rows with out slip stitch? I'm not sure what you mean by crocheting in a round.


----------



## canada67

I found this youtube video that shows how to get it started with the hairband. Her pattern is different but I don't think it would be too difficult to modify to whatever your desired look is.


----------



## Katforever18

Hey I'm fairly new to crocheting. My mom taught me the basics when I was a teenager. I tried crocheting an Afghan when I was pregnant with my oldest child but it kept getting bigger & bigger so I just quit. That was 30 yrs ago now but I picked it up again last yr & I've made tons of stuff from following videos on YouTube. I don't know how to do a bunch of stuff really unless I'm either reading it or watching it. So what is a ribbing stitch? I know how to do FPDC & BPDC but I don't know what a ribbing stitch is outside of those. Can anyone help me to understand it?


----------



## Nyn

Thank you


----------



## Nyn

Thank you... Glad you like it.


----------



## Nyn

This one is crochet using my knit looking stitch, I'm sure it could be knitted as well.


----------



## Nyn

This is done from the top down.
In crochet using my knit looking stitch...
But I'm sure it could be knitted too.
I personally never learned to knit.


----------



## Nyn

For those who ware their messy buns down lower....
This is my Pony Tail, Messy Bun SLOUCHY Hat.
A crocheted hat, that looks knitted.
I Freestyled this hat, 
Row 1...I started with 42 hdc around a hair band, with a large K size hook, 
Row 2, 42 hdc
Row 3... Start the ribbing so it will  be stretchy to fit over all your hair... Ribbing is front pole hdc, back pole hdc, alternating around..
This is all done in the round,  just keep going around an around, No slip st connect, No seams!!    So no matter how they put it on they never have to worry About a seam showing. ????
Do About 6 rows of the ribbing... 
Row8...Then I changed back to the hdc st.. Evenly space an added stitches for the count to be 56 hdc stitches, all in this first row of hdc's after the ribbing.... 
I also changed to a H hook.
I also used my favorite stitch for hat's it is a stitch i have used for 30 years, I don't know it's real name, I call it the ( Cindy's hdc Knit st) or (Cindy's knit st) because it looks like it is knitted.. I taught myself this stitch many years ago and I have never seen it in any stitch books... It is my favorite because it has a tight weave with less holes so the hat's are warmer....

I did 8 rows of the Cindy's hdc knit stitch.... Then on the 9th row I added more stitches for a total of 62 stitches..
And did 12 more rows with 62 stitches ea....
Now this time I stayed with the H size hook, and changed to the rib stitch for 5 rows of the fp hdc, bp hdc, alternating rib stitch. Cut tie weave in ends...
Your stitch count and amount of rows will change according to the thickness of the yarn you use...
Thinner yarns need more stitches..
Thicker yarns will need less stitches..
To get the count you need just keep trying on the hat and make changes as needed..
Happy creating...


----------



## Nyn

l


----------



## Nyn

Ok... The Ribbing is hdc front post, hdc back post and keep alternating them around...Hdc fp, hdc bp, hdc fp, hdc bp, repeat around an around.... Done with a larger K hook for more stretch ability.

Ok..for (Cindy's Knit stitch).. 
Note:  DO NOT DO THIS Cindy's KNIT STITCH TIGHT, IT NEEDS TO BE A BIT LOOSE SO YOU CAN GET THE HOOK THROUGH THE CENTER of the stitch on both the front and back sides of the stitch......
I have Been using this (Cindy's hdc Knit stitch)(Cindy's Knit St.) for 30 years I taught myself this stitch 30 yrs ago.. I don't know if it has a name or not.. I have never found it in any stitch books... The way I do it this stitch will look The same on both The front and back side of the fabric.
The (Cindy's knit st.) when you use it please refer to it as Cindy Roy's knit stitch

Ok...This is harder to explain.
Row 1 hdc,
Row 2 is also hdc, but It's about where you go through it with your hook...
Your hook goes into the front center V of the hdc stitch, make sure you go through the center V of the st on both the front and back sides of ea stitch... This will get easier once you are use to it and you'll be able to feel if you went through both v' s...
That way the knit stitch will look the same on both sides...
You Do Not go in the top of the st, or in the space between stitches...
You only go in the front center V of the body of the stitch... See reference pictures below they step you through how to do the Cindy's Knit St....
Remember you can not do this st, thightly.. You need to do this stitch a bit loose so that you can get your hook through the front center and back center of the hdc stitch...
Once you get use to doing this stitch it goes fairly fast...
I hope you like this stitch as much as I do.
Please See the reference pictures below...


----------



## Nyn

Ok... The Ribbing is hdc front post, hdc back post and keep alternating them around...Hdc fp, hdc bp, hdc fp, hdc bp, repeat around an around.... Done with a larger K hook for more stretch ability.

Ok..for (Cindy's Knit stitch).. 
Note: DO NOT DO THIS KNIT STITCH TIGHT, IT NEEDS TO BE A BIT LOOSE SO YOU CAN GET THE HOOK THROUGH THE CENTER BODY of the ST..
I have Been using this (Cindy's hdc Knit stitch)(Cindy's Knit St.) for 30 years I taught myself this stitch 30 yrs ago.. I don't know if it has a name or not.. I have never found it in any stitch books...
The (Cindy's knit st.)
This is harder to explain.
Row 1 hdc,
Row 2 is also hdc, but It about where you go through with your hook...
Your hook goes into the front center V of the body of the hdc stitch, make sure you go through the center V of the st on both the front and back sides of ea stitch...
That way the knit stitch will look the same on both sides...
You Do Not go in the top of the st, or in the space between stitches...
You only go in the front center V of the body of the stitch... See reference pictures below they step you through how to do the Cindy's Knit St....
Remember you can not do this st, thightly.. You need to do this stitch a bit loose so that you can easily get your hook through the the body of the front center and back center of the hdc stitch...
Once you get use to doing this stitch it goes fairly fast... And you will be able to feel if went through the center of both front and back of the stitch.
I hope you like this stitch as much as I do.
Please See the reference pictures below...


----------



## Nyn

When you get to the end of the row do not sl st, just continue going around and around, instead of the sl st you just make your next hdc where it would go if you weren't at the end of the row.. Pretend your not at the end of the row and just keep going...
When crochet in the round with hat's or sweaters, skirts, Or infinty scarfs...whatever...
I always start it in the round it looks so much nicer, and you have no seams that show...


----------



## Nyn

Ok... The Ribbing is hdc front post, hdc back post and keep alternating them around...Hdc fp, hdc bp, hdc fp, hdc bp, repeat around an around.... Done with a larger K hook for more stretch ability.

Ok..for (Cindy's Knit stitch).. 
Note: DO NOT DO THIS KNIT STITCH TIGHT, IT NEEDS TO BE A BIT LOOSE SO YOU CAN GET THE HOOK THROUGH THE CENTER BODY of the ST..
I have Been using this (Cindy's hdc Knit stitch)(Cindy's Knit St.) for 30 years I taught myself this stitch 30 yrs ago.. I don't know if it has a name or not.. I have never found it in any stitch books...
The (Cindy's knit st.)
This is harder to explain.
Row 1 hdc,
Row 2 is also hdc, but It about where you go through with your hook...
Your hook goes into the front center V of the body of the hdc stitch, make sure you go through the center V of the st on both the front and back sides of ea stitch...
That way the knit stitch will look the same on both sides...
You Do Not go in the top of the st, or in the space between stitches...
You only go in the front center V of the body of the stitch... See reference pictures below they step you through how to do the Cindy's Knit St....
Remember you can not do this st, thightly.. You need to do this stitch a bit loose so that you can easily get your hook through the the body of the front center and back center of the hdc stitch...
Once you get use to doing this stitch it goes fairly fast... And you will be able to feel if went through the center of both front and back of the stitch.
I hope you like this stitch as much as I do.
Please See the reference pictures below...


----------



## Nyn

Rib stitch is just that...a pole or post stitch.
In the hat I did hdc front post, hdc back post, hdc front post... And kept alternating them around...


----------



## carolgundy

Do you start with the h hook first


----------



## Nyn

Please read the pattern again, it says start with K hook.


----------



## Nyn

I use my Cindy's knit stitch for many item's because it makes a nice tight weave.
Great for hat's the tight weave is warmer.
This white sweater I made my daughter is done in my Cindy's knit stitch and a large size N hook, the yarn is fuzzy worsted weight size 5. And a J hook for the hdc rubbing around neck, bottom and cuffs.....
This summer tank I made myself, I used the Cindy's knit stitch for the chest area..
And this hat gives you close up look of my Cindy's knit stitch.
All these item's have No patterns, they are my creations that I Freestyled. I almost Never use patterns...
I hope you Enjoy using it, and it becomes your favorite stitch too... :sm01:


----------



## charliesaunt

Using the elastic was a great idea and it works easily for a crochet hat. Will try to figure a way with a knitted one.


----------



## Nyn

Very nice hat, great job.


----------



## badoo

Where is the pattern??


----------



## Nyn

Please read through all the postings and replys above... I have posted it several times, and I have posted the ribbing notes, and my special (Cindy's hdc knit stitch) a few times also.
But here it is again... Any questions please refer back to the previous post above.
Thank you

This is my Pony Tail, Messy Bun SLOUCHY Hat.
A crocheted hat, that looks knitted.
I Freestyled this hat, 

Row 1...I started with 42 hdc around a hair band, with a large K size hook, 
Row 2, 42 hdc
Row 3... Start the ribbing so it will be stretchy to fit over all your hair... Ribbing is front pole hdc, back pole hdc, alternating around..
This is all done in the Round, just keep going around an around, No slip st connect, No seams!! So no matter how they put it on they never have to worry About a seam showing. 

Do About 6 rows of the ribbing. For a total of 8 rows...
Row 9...Then I changed back to hdc st. & evenly space out all the stitches your adding here in this row for the count to be 56 to 60 depending on size needed..you add all your stitches now in this first row of hdc stitches after the ribbing.... 
I also changed to a H hook here in this row 9 and used my favorite stitch for hat's.. it is a stitch i have used for 30 years, I don't know it's real name, I call it the ( Cindy's hdc Knit st) or (Cindy's knit st) because it looks like it is knitted.. I taught myself this stitch 30 years ago and I have never seen it in any stitch books... It is my favorite because it has a tight weave with less holes so the hat's are warmer....if you use this stitch and share this stitch please use my name (Cindy's hdc knit st) thank you

I did 8 rows of the (Cindy's hdc knit stitch).total rows 17... Then on the 18th row I added more stitches for a total of 62 to 66 stitches depending size needed.
And did 12 more rows with 62 stitches ea...for a total of 30 rows in the black slouch hat. Here again amount of rows depends on size hat you want and the thickness of the yarn your using..

Ended with Rubbing..Now this time I stayed with the H size hook, and changed to the hdc rib stitch for 5 rows of the fp hdc, bp hdc, alternating rib stitch. Cut tie weave in ends...
Your stitch count and amount of rows will change according to the thickness of the yarn your useing...and size hat you need..
Thinner yarns need more stitches..
Thicker yarns will need less stitches..
To get the count you need just keep trying on the hat and make changes as needed..
Happy creating...


----------



## badoo

Thank you...I did look through the comments but, nothing showed....


----------



## Nyn

This is the pattern for the white/gray hat...
This is my TOP Pony Tail, Messy Bun Hat.
A crocheted hat, that looks knitted.
I Freestyled this hat, 

Row 1... I started with 42 hdc around a hair band, with a large K size hook, and Worested weight size 4 yarn..
Row 2, 42 hdc
Row 3... Start the ribbing also with the K size hook..so it will  be stretchy to fit over all your hair...
This is all done in the round,  just keep going around an around, No slip st connect, No seams!!    So no matter how they put it on they never have to worry About a seam showing. ????
Do About 6 rows of the ribbing...  Rib stitch is front post hdc, back post hdc, keep alternating them around...

Row 9...changes back to the hdc st..
and you need to Evenly space And add stitches For a total of 56 to 60 hdc all stitches are added now in this in this first row of hdc's after the ribbing...
the 56 to 60 count depends on the size hat you need and the thickness of the yarn your using.... also Here in Row 9,  I switched my hook Size to the H hook, 
Row 10....I used my favorit stitch for hat's it is the stitch i have used for 30 years, I don't know it's real name or if it has a name, I taught myself this stitch 30 years ago, I have never found this stitch in any stitch books..I call it  (Cindy's hdc Knit st) or (Cindy's knit st) because it looks like it is knitted.. If you use this stitch or share it Please use the (Cindy's hdc knit st) or (Cindy Roy's knit st) thank you..
It's my favorite stitch because it gives a tight weave with less holes so the hat's are warmer...
I did 18 rows of the (Cindy's knit stitch)...for a total of 27 rows.

Then Row 28 I change back to the big K size hook, and did 4 rows of the ribbing hdc st, front pole hdc... back pole hdc... fp hdc..bphdc... rib stitch. Finished Cut tie weave in ends ????
These stitch & row counts will change depending on the size of your yarn and the size of the hat.. 
Thinner yarn needs more stitches.. Thicker yarn needs less stitches even with the same hook size..
Approximate hat sizes...I say approximately because some people crochet tightly, some loosely, and that will change the size... Yarn size will change the size also...
I recommend you measure your head and keep trying on this hat your making and adjusting it to fit you, then you'll have a stitch count for the way you crochet for the inches of your head... Now when you make them others get there head measurement in inches and you'll know from your hat size whether to go up or down in your stitch & row counts, I always make sure to make my hat's long enough to go down past the ears, you need to keep those ears warm...????
H hook an 54 st Med size hat. 21"
H hook an 50 to 52 st, for a Small, 19"
H hook an 58 st is a Large..22" 
H hook an 60 st is XL is about a 23"
Happy creating!


----------



## badoo

Yes this is the one...thanks


----------



## deercreek

You my friend are a genius


----------



## susanrs1

I know how to crochet but unsure what you mean by 'ribbing' when it comes to crochet. 
Can you please clarify?
Thx, love your hat!


----------



## grandi15

susanrs1 said:


> I know how to crochet but unsure what you mean by 'ribbing' when it comes to crochet.
> Can you please clarify?
> Thx, love your hat!


Row 1...I started with 42 hdc around a hair band, with a large K size hook, 
Row 2, 42 hdc
Row 3... Start the ribbing so it will be stretchy to fit over all your hair...*Ribbing is front pole hdc, back pole hdc, alternating around..*
This is all done in the Round, just keep going around an around, No slip st connect, No seams!! So no matter how they put it on they never have to worry About a seam showing.


----------



## crochetideas12

What is your hdc Knit stitch?
Thank you.


----------



## crochetideas12

It looks great. How do you make the hdc knit stitch?


----------



## gdhavens

This is a crochet hat. HDC is half double crochet.


----------



## ibeabuzzing

Were is the pattern


----------



## Archerena

Could you please send me the pattern for this hat. It looks lovely

Archerena


----------

